# Troy Bilt 675 Series Propelled Mower Not Working



## FalseWing (Aug 29, 2009)

I purchased the Mower said in the title. 

I've had it for a few months, used it about 10+ times.
I've regularly checked the oil and checked the fuel to make sure everything is fine.

Well for the past month or so it hasn't been working. It'll will either not work at all. 
Or. 
Every once in a while it'll spew out smoke and then sluggishly run for about 2-5 seconds and just die out.

I noticed in another thread for this they said it was because of the air filter being jammed up with too much cuttings. 

Where would I be able to locate the air filter?
Also.
What is your opinion on this mower engine?

The way I see it every seems to say it has some engineering flaws and isn't the best mower.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

You you please give the model numbers off the engine. 

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

At one time Troybilt was the tops in their field. Don't know their status today.

Please note the engine series and model as requested by BG. You stated that you have used the mower 10+ times but that is rather moot if the mower was purchased used. Is this unit new or does it have some prior use??


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Definitely check the air filter, on the side of the engine is a cover held on by one screw. Remove the filter and you'll find a pleated paper filter (rectangular shape) Leave it off and start it up for a bit to see if it runs better (Do NOT continue running it without the filter).


----------



## FalseWing (Aug 29, 2009)

@ Basementgeek: I took these two numbers off the engine.
D11819 AC

Then on the side it had this number in a red strip. 
8BSXS 1901VH 278051

And it's an Briggs & Stratton 675 Series 190cc

@ SABL: It's a brand new mower.


----------



## FalseWing (Aug 29, 2009)

@KB: Okay, I'll give that a try tomorrow and see what happens. 

It's started to rain and I'd rather not run the mower while it's raining.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

If it's brand new, take it back and have it fixed under warranty.


----------

